# The Tidal Surge Story



## CaptainHebert

Tidal Surge

Tidal Surge as we know it today started about 4 years ago when I showed up at Sergioâ€™s house. Sergio was the owner before Dana and I bought it.
So the story goes Sergioâ€™s kids were getting to the age where he needed to spend more time with them and less with the baits. I had been using Tidal Surge baits for many years and getting frustrated because I could no longer get my favorite baits anymore. I tried others and it just did not do it for me. So I figured this would be a cool thing to do with a Partner and who better than longtime friend and one of the best fishermen I know Dana Bailey.
It has been a long journey to get where we are today. A lot of help from family. Lots of long hours and countless trial and error with many mistakes along the way. Since the day we took over we have come a long way in the development and fine tuning of the baits. We have added two new baits to the lineup with the Maniac Mullet and The Thing. We are always striving to get better and be on top. We owe thanks to many people along the way who have helped us. Most of all our wives and family for putting up with all the work and long hours. It has turned into a family affair we have bagging parties where we get together and hook, tag, and bag the baits that we have worked on for the week. My parents always show up and we have a great time.
So where are we today? We have graduated from my hot shop with a shop fan and are now in an air conditioned building where we have a few employees and one of them is my Dad. The guys that work for us are all retirees and love working together. We have also got rid of the old microwaves and stirring pot that we started with and now have some decent equipment to make baits.
Tidal Surge has become part of our family and we enjoy what we do.
We could have not done it without all the help of our great customers also. The fishing industry has some of the best people in the world. The stores all welcomed us when we approached them. We are a little bigger now but we are still just a couple of fisherman from Highlands Texas with great families who love to fish.
Thanks Everyone for all the support.
Shawn Hebert
Tidal Surge Lures
















*Video with results from Tidal Surge Lures!!!!*


----------



## Trim-Happy

Thumbs up here!!! Love the baits


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Great story and great baits. I always have some with me.

Congrats and keep up the great work.


----------



## Don Smith

Been using your baits for a long time. Used to enjoy getting my order with a little something extra inside. Best of luck to you going forward.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I will always at least have a couple of Pearl/Black slowsink Maniacs and some Chicken on a Chain split tails with me. To this day my personal best trout was caught on a Maniac Mullet and I hope to best it this year. 
Great company, great people and great lures!


----------



## txteltech

Awesome story, I love me a pink thing!!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## TX1836

I have a hard plastic lure that's 15+ yrs? old. Same shape and size as a crazy croaker. Just curious about relation story.


----------



## BretE

Caught a nice trout in the surf this morning on a crazy croaker....pink of course....something broke me off soon after and it was the only one I had in my wade box. I should have hoofed it back to my truck but was too lazy....lol.....keep up the good work, I'll always be a customer.....


----------



## RedXCross

Ask Dickie Colburn about Brad and the Crazy Croaker on Calcasieu about 10 years back LOL 
I pulled out one and commenced to load the boat with bruisers.
Great Bait by Good folks!!


----------



## Redcloud3

Good people. Good baits.

:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Glad you guys bought and improved the line. I remember stopping at Stewart's in Brazoria a long time ago to buy the Crazy Croaker when Sergio got started. They would usually have a few left and was the only place I ever saw them for awhile. My neighbor found him and we bought pretty much what he had on hand at the time when he started winding down the production. That bait was and still is deadly.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Great testimonial! Shawn you have always been cool to me! One no the good guys!


----------



## das7777

The Maniac Mullet is one of my go to baits when fishing gets tough.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Huge fan Shawn. One of the more productive lures in my box. 

Pink Maniac is a 'Go-to'.


----------



## Psychogatortrout

Question for Hebert: Have you ever thought of adding another hook to that maniac mullet or toying with the placement of them? 

I notice a pretty big hookup ratio difference from the regular fatboy as opposed to throwing the maniac mullet. I still throw the maniac mullet but I wonder if moving the placement of the hooks and adding a second one would effect the action much. Seems like it would be possible to make it work. I screwed in a secondary hook but it was a hassle to do (until I find a better way) and threw it in a pool and the difference wasn't much if any. Did seem to sink a little quicker though.


----------



## royboy42

I throw Tidal Surge often and catch a ton of trout on them. Top notch people with a top notch product!


----------



## mertz09

Great product!


----------



## troutsupport

Good job guys, ya'll are doing it right for sure!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Thanks!!!! We will continue to do our best.


----------



## JimD

Capt H.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/...=1&t=15022&p=118021&hilit=Tidal+Surge#p118021

Here is a post that Sergo did about 10 years ago on how to put a small rattle in his baits for me over on TKF.

Can you redo the demo and pxs for a better view of how he did this for the people on 2cool? Sergio was midcoast at a big kayak tournament and the pxs were not the best.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Guess I will have to get me a log in I can't see the pics. I never put a rattle in the split tail but I will look into it.


----------



## JimD

Do not think you need a log in but the pxs are not the best. 

He was out of town and posted up how to bend the bait to get a small 4 mm rattle in the bait so it fit and did not distort the bait. 

Your baits are a lot easier than some to add a small rattle to.


----------



## kemahguy

*Tidal Surge*

One day I was fishing with Sergio probably at least 20 years ago and had brought along some plugs I had bought at the old Oshmans over at the San Jacinto Mall over in Baytown. I was throwing these short fat little plugs and just destroying one giant trout after another. He asked me for one and we both caught them till we couldn't move our arms. These plugs were called Hot Flash Lures and as you can see the rest is history.


----------



## trophytroutman

Great story.


----------



## blackmagic

Speaking of Tidal Surge, just picked these up on eBay. Love the Crazy Croaker. :fish:


----------



## CaptainHebert

blackmagic said:


> Speaking of Tidal Surge, just picked these up on eBay. Love the Crazy Croaker. :fish:


Now those are old school there. I have a box full. Pretty good difference between those and the new school.


----------



## waterwolf

Wore some trout out today on the lime tidal surge...it's seem to be taking over my go-to baits. Thanks


----------



## mikethetiger55

The Tidal Surge family is definitely a great one. I can personally attest to the amount of time and effort that the entire family puts in to ensure that quality products are put into the hands of fishermen. Definitely a labor of love as I don't think most people realize the amount of energy that goes into producing the maniacs and crazy croakers - making the wires, airbrushing, etc.

Nothing like the feeling of a big trout hitting a maniac mullet as they absolutely nail em'!


----------



## CaptainHebert

Thanks. It is a lot of time that people do not realize. When you design and produce your own lures like we do its not as simple as just put them in a bag. I appreciate everyone here it's what keeps us going.


----------



## jtbailey

The Weapon is next on my list(Christmas is finally here)  Maniac mullet and split tail mullets are my favorite "go to" lures. Great job guys on making a super fine made in the USA product.


----------



## OMAS

I use the small glass rattles in most of my soft plastic. They fit and work very well in the Spit Tail Mullet.


----------

